# Who is P-Fury's Sexiest Male?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

*FOLLOWING ARE THE SEXIEST MEN ON THE FORUM, VOTE FOR THE SEXIEST OF THEM ALL.*

1. Stuart Danger

Why is he Sexy? He's from England










2. Grosse Gurke

Why is he Sexy? FILF










3. Piranha Man

Why is he Sexy? He fuckin' invents sh*t and has a hot bod.










4. notaverage

Why is he Sexy? Look at his f*cking smile.










5. Redneckr0nin

Why is he Sexy? He's not. Just a wild card to keep it interesting.










6. b ack51

Why is he Sexy? He's bald.










7. Mattones

Why is he Sexy? He's the best looking KKK clansmen on the forum.










8. Nick G

Why is he Sexy? Because of his blue shirt. (The shirt is famous in the mugshots thread)










9. Jewelz

Why is he Sexy? Just look at him.










10. Alex 22

Why is he Sexy? He just is f*ck.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

WAY too much time on your hands.....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/voted


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

that RnR pic is pretty choice!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Voted.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahah best E-THUG thread ever

voted


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

where is the "no/null vote" option? lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i remember we had a mr. p-fury contest a few years back..

i think [email protected](sp?) won that one.

this contest however is useless.. seeing as im not an option.

arrogance aside, GG gets my vote, i Ive always found fossils to be particularly beautiful objects, yet alone live ones!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

FILF :laugh:

Id happily turn ghey for a day for a slice of Stewie Pie


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont see an option for joeyD.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Stu 100% no **** maybe little ****.

hyphen should be on there too...I got yellow fever for my little fattykins


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

only you ethug


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm a bit disappointed I wasn't nominated.

You don't get a body like this by just confining your life to sitting on a soiled Blue Couch, living vicariously through the internet and television, crapping in a bedpan, while drinking massive quanities of beer.

Oh wait, yes you do.









[EDIT] GG got my vote. I loved him in Lemonparty.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im actually quite relieved that im the only vote for me. 
thanks for the nomination though, touches my heart
hahahahaha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow.. im surprised you have all their pics locked in your harddrive to post and make a poll.:laugh:

This is a trick poll so Im not voting.. although Alex22 gets my vote as the best StudBiscuit out of all them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I voted alex 22 just because he makes me laugh with the buttons on his golf shirt done up all the way.

Dumb lil f*cker, always spazing out


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Must be "Who is PFurys sexiest male besides TWTR" because I do not see myself on there.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

22 votes and only 3 women on this site.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Big f'king LOLS! E-Thug, I take back half the things I've said about you, funny thread!
Alex22 is def a stud-biscuit but c'mon SD is a ging, so he gets bonus points.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No contest.....any guy that has the balls to change his last name to "Danger" has got my vote!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ole Stu should have this one wrapped up......


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Feefa said:


> I voted alex 22 just because he makes me laugh with the buttons on his golf shirt done up all the way.
> 
> Dumb lil f*cker, always spazing out


you wish you were 16, married w/ your own pet store!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol Alex22 is wining ha ha ha.







I can't believe I'm not an option, must be that I'm too good looking for this line up so it wouldn't be fair to the others.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ja said:


> Lol Alex22 is wining ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that MUST be it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

where am i at?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Alex 22 got my vote lol


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Alex 22 all the way!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> No contest.....any guy that has the balls to change his last name to "Danger" has got my vote!


LiAR.. You just PM'd me to, "PLEASE vote for me on E-Thugs thread!!!"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rhomzilla said:


> No contest.....any guy that has the balls to change his last name to "Danger" has got my vote!


LiAR.. You just PM'd me to, "PLEASE vote for me on E-Thugs thread!!!"









[/quote]
You are just bitter because E-Thug put in a height requirement in order to compete!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> No contest.....any guy that has the balls to change his last name to "Danger" has got my vote!


It was his middle name that he changed... Cool but not fully-buttoned-golf-shirt cool.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I cant believe Alex is winning. E-thug your best thread ever









I cant stop f*cking laughing


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> I voted alex 22 just because he makes me laugh with the buttons on his golf shirt done up all the way.
> 
> Dumb lil f*cker, always spazing out


you wish you were 16, married w/ your own pet store!
[/quote]
With 15 years and 11months of fish keeping experience!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I hope they aren't pity votes







u pricks lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i knew that i was going to need to step it up to win this thing.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that really alex?

Can i be pointed in the direction of the thread where that pic was posted pls


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rnr is gangsta


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I believe the pic was taken from His site... It is him though


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nick G looks like Seth Rogan in that pic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like Alex 22 is going to win haha, too bad hes suspended and wont be able to be honored.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> Looks like Alex 22 is going to win haha, too bad hes suspended and wont be able to be honored.


feefa will honor him with a facial


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you guys think that the "Alcohol Monitor" is Alex22's Dad?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Who to pick? Who to pick? I need to seriously think about this one









On a side note, RnR looks like a serial killer in that pic.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ksls said:


> Who to pick? Who to pick? I need to seriously think about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor RNR, you kill 4 people in a cycle determined by certain dates on a calendar and mutilate them in the same way and all of a sudden you're branded a serial killer. Life is just so unfair.

RNR, I got your back on this one.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

piranha man


----------



## Piranhoia (Sep 18, 2008)

I am... but Alex22 is a close second!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

did anyone else notice the nun in the background of Alex22's picture?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just booked that


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys do realize you are picking on a 15 year old right? Thats pretty weak.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You guys do realize you are picking on a 15 year old right? Thats pretty weak.










makes me feel tougher lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

omg just found another pic of alex 22


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Nobody has voted for B_ack 51.
Ya know, he doesn't just shave his head.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I nearly Pissed my pants looking at this thread...I never opened it thinking it was another mudskipsz thing E-THUG.

Good job on this one.
FUnny as hell!

DIdnt vote b/c it would be unfair everyone voting for me.

I never saw half these people before.
Is it really everyone up there?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

notaverage said:


> I nearly Pissed my pants looking at this thread...I never opened it thinking it was another mudskipsz thing E-THUG.
> 
> Good job on this one.
> FUnny as hell!
> ...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, Never knew Matt was a hottie with a body!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I voted GG. :loveggsmileyhere:

:flee:


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You guys do realize you are picking on a 15 year old right? Thats pretty weak.


yeah i was thinking about that. if i could remember back that far i know i did a ton of stuff a lot worse.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

When's the polls close E-Thug?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

IDK maybe in a day or two since r0nin and alex are both pretty close in their sexiness.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not sure how I feel about this thread knowing i'm in the minorty and that the guys on here are deciding which other GUY is sexy? Let the sausagefest begin! Woohoo!

I must put this out there: I never realized how much Jeffy looks like Bill Engvall in that picture before!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh come on Tink and whoever else said that! A guy who is secure with his sexuality, straight or gay, can decide if another guy is good looking. No big deal.

Step out of the '50s!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Oh come on Tink and whoever else said that! A guy who is secure with his sexuality, straight or gay, can decide if another guy is good looking. No big deal.
> 
> Step out of the '50s!


Please note that the creepy shut-in who is most likely in a church basement with a nun (and not in the possibly sexy way that COULD end up in 'movies'), is winning.

Oh snap.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Creepy? He's the hottest 15 year old to ever grace a fish forum, and if you dont agree *SUCK IT!*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I must put this out there: I never realized how much Jeffy looks like Bill Engvall in that picture before!


Great....I look like a 50 year old comedian....thats just wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I am still undecided. Just way to much sexiness to choose from.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ksls said:


> I am still undecided. Just way to much sexiness to choose from.


I vote for whoever the hell is in your avatar!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Thanks for the vote, Tink. About time I get some recognition.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I must put this out there: I never realized how much Jeffy looks like Bill Engvall in that picture before!


Great....I look like a 50 year old comedian....thats just wonderful.








[/quote]
It must be a compliment GG that you get confused with people 1/4 of your real age


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Poll Closed.

*Congrats to Alex22 for being out current Sexiest Male Member!*


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd like to see you try it for the females now


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah Im thinking about making one for the ladies aswell


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

There are like 7 of them...most I think have balls but act like ladies though....I know who the ladies are just bustin chops...about the others like Np3 or whatever.

Tink 
KSBL..whatever
bellamorte
stick it in the "pink"
..who else?
Wherers hyphens whifey..cant remember her name?
WHo could forget our Pcrose


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

KSLS
she gets my vote


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

^No way dude. 2Piranha~2Fury all day long


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Best looking lady on this site was William Bradley...check out her pics !


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This is lame I didn't even get to vote what was the final score anyway?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bawb2u said:


> Who to pick? Who to pick? I need to seriously think about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor RNR, you kill 4 people in a cycle determined by certain dates on a calendar and mutilate them in the same way and all of a sudden you're branded a serial killer. Life is just so unfair.

RNR, I got your back on this one.








[/quote]

Thx Bawb2u I appreciate the support man!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

oh my lord, i cant believe i missed out on this one!
I feel honored to be nominated... if anyone wants any naked pics of me PM me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Me and you both Stewart!!
I just wanna see what the final Tally was!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

StuartDanger said:


> oh my lord, i cant believe i missed out on this one!
> I feel honored to be nominated... if anyone wants any naked pics of me PM me


The one in the dress if just fine, thanks.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

matc said:


> Best looking lady on this site was William Bradley...check out her pics !


Good point...BUT..wasnt that just a dude with pics of a cute girl?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

idk I thought she was legit.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You think Mudskipz are "legit"
Your opinion means nothing...haha

I don't know ya got me. I barley remember this girl


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lmfao ur never going to let that go


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

More than likely not SyM


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> lmfao ur never going to let that go


Sure I will...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah maybe in a year or two not average eh??


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> idk I thought she was legit.


she was/is, she is my friend on myspace and we speak everynow and again, although I havent been on myspace for a while.

and oh my christ she is hot


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Slytooth13 said:


> ^No way dude. 2Piranha~2Fury all day long


oh snap i got a vote


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So what does the wiener get :laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ^No way dude. 2Piranha~2Fury all day long


oh snap i got a vote








[/quote]

You always get my vote!
View attachment 185939


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Feefa said:


> So what does the wiener get :laugh:


Your sister!

As [email protected] says "Dead thread walking"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alex22 needs to see this before it gets locked


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Hell yeah 2p2f, I'd vote for ya.

Hell yeah 2p2f, I'd vote for ya.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

StuartDanger said:


> There are like 7 of them...most I think have balls but act like ladies though....I know who the ladies are just bustin chops...about the others like Np3 or whatever.
> 
> Tink
> *KSBL..whatever
> ...


:laugh: not even close if you were meaning me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KrBjostad said:


> There are like 7 of them...most I think have balls but act like ladies though....I know who the ladies are just bustin chops...about the others like Np3 or whatever.
> 
> Tink
> *KSBL..whatever
> ...


:laugh: not even close if you were meaning me
[/quote]

Fail. He's talking about someone else. I think its KSLS, could be wrong with the exact spelling of her username.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think we should wait for notaverage to respond with what he really meant before we call FAIL.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jiam ji girl?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> There are like 7 of them...most I think have balls but act like ladies though....I know who the ladies are just bustin chops...about the others like Np3 or whatever.
> 
> Tink
> *KSBL..whatever
> ...


:laugh: not even close if you were meaning me
[/quote]

Fail. He's talking about someone else. I think its KSLS, could be wrong with the exact spelling of her username.
[/quote]

I thought about the possibility that it could be ksls, thats why i put IF, but thats a bit easier to remember than krbjostad.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

hahaha


----------

